# Riddle me this....



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

Device is 100% stock. Makes no sense


----------



## mongodroid (Feb 24, 2012)

thats funny shit there,,numbers like that usually happen after a burn session,,lol


----------



## bhayes444 (May 14, 2012)

If you stream from play music a lot, and have music caching enabled, it will store the music on your drive and not report it under anything. I noticed this before on my old thunderbolt and wondered where 4GB of my sd card went. If you use an app like DiskUsage (free on the play store) you can see a file/folder tree (based on size) of where all the storage space is going.

*I also know you said you're 100% stock, but in my case I'm rooted and any ROM backups you have on there won't be listed under a category. There's just lots of hidden crap that can be on a drive that won't get categorized.


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

bhayes444 said:


> ...If you use an app like DiskUsage (free on the play store) you can see a file/folder tree (based on size) of where all the storage space is going...


+1... DiskUsage is a must-have.


----------

